# Deep Tissue Massage



## ASOC5

Does anyone get these done or had one done before?

Benefits?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

ASOC5 said:


> Does anyone get these done or had one done before?
> 
> Benefits?


Seriously painful if you have never had it and you will feel ill a few days after.

I would recommend a sport massage first, which gets rid of all the toxins built up in your muscles, then go for a deep tissue massage.


----------



## ASOC5

i thought they were both the same thing ??


----------



## LeBigMac

Go for a Thai massage. Similar to deep tissue with chance of a happy ending


----------



## Mingster

Worked fantastically well for me. Very painful but well worth it imo.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

ASOC5 said:


> i thought they were both the same thing ??


Deep tissue massage puts emphasis on working the middle of the muscle belly, where a sport massage is working the muscle as a whole.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Mingster said:


> Worked fantastically well for me. Very painful but well worth it imo.


You can hear all the popping and cracking from the toxins that have built up, made me feel like i had flu for a couple of days but i felt like a new man.


----------



## Fit4life

ASOC5 said:


> Does anyone get these done or had one done before?
> 
> Benefits?


 I do them and had done also

kaza

benefits will as per usual depend upon what you want to achieve from it, some people are disappointed others ecstatic...Tends to target adhesions, It is important to ensre you are fully hydrated prior to receiving a DTM.


----------



## Mingster

LunaticSamurai said:


> You can hear all the popping and cracking from the toxins that have built up, made me feel like i had flu for a couple of days but i felt like a new man.


I've had it a few times on injured tendons/muscles in my arms and shoulders, and whilst it is painful it is well worth it for relief from the long term pain those injuries give. Unfortunately most injuries need repeated treatments lol but if you can't take a bit of pain you're in the wrong game


----------



## ASOC5

i just fancy having one done to see what i get out of it il go with a sports massage and see how it goes might get one every few months


----------



## MasterBlaster

I have them done quite often and love it. The popping sounds that lunatic is talking about is actually the adhesions of the muscle fibers but same idea.

It does push the toxins through your lymphatic system and helps your body with homeostasis.

The first couple can be painful if your practicioner can't feel your limitations. EI when it starts to hurt then the muscle will start to tense up to protect its self (involuntary contraction)

Find someone who practices feldenchrist and hey are usually more efficiant and yield better results.

Another tip: if you ever feel like you have beginning symptoms if illness like the flu go get a massage right away. It will push it all through your system at once and you may feel like you want to die for a day or two but it won't linger for a week like the normal illness does.


----------



## Sub-Zero

Deep tissue massages are excellent, worth the pain as you feel so much better afterwards.


----------



## misterlee

They're great! The popping is the weirdest feeling ever, painful but in a good way!

I had a torn pec worked with a deep tissue massage, wish I had done it months before. Totally loosened up my whole chest and shoulder movement.

Having any niggles done every 6-10 weeks is a great way of preventing any niggling problems getting worse


----------



## pea head

Painful but well recommended....my problem is years of training and have loads of scar tissue so rather painful when hits them knots.


----------



## jake87

nasser recommends them to try and break up scar tissue

ps. peadhead you absolute unit


----------



## animal adam

What's the going price??? 45 sound about right?


----------



## Evoscott

Pay 30 for 1 hour at my gym


----------



## Nidge

I love sports massages they are the bollox, you can shove the deep tissue massages right up your trouser hooligan you hardcore mother fcukers.

I pay £25 an hour at my local gym for the full sports massage.


----------



## sportst

Maintenance massage will help realign your muscle fibres, aid recovery and generally make your body do much better. It will help expel toxins from your body. It's a thorough massage aimed at improving your muscle function and helping your body repair after work and training.

Sports massage is good for pre- and post- competition.

Deep tissue is excellent when done well. However muscle energy technique works equally well on most muscles and with almost pain.

Check out my website for more info.


----------



## Bish83

Any recommended deep tissue massage places in London?

Same with accupressure as well thanks.


----------



## Monkey skeleton

The guy I see for dtm showed me how to use a tennis ball or foam roller to help tease out tight muscles. Its not as effective as having it done properly, especially if you have a real problem area, but it's great for loosening up the muscles when you're suffering from the doms.


----------

